# im feeling nothing while on clen



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 20, 2005)

im up to 100 mcg and im feeling nothing. why is that? shouldn't I feel jittery or something by now? don't even really feel hot either. should I jump up to 140mcg or is that too much.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 20, 2005)

Did you take your temp. in the morning.If not then start taking your temp every morning.If it is up slightly then its working,you don't have to be letting off steam like a mofo or even get jittery.You just might have a high tolerance.


----------



## dump truck (Sep 20, 2005)

Spot on He-Man you have to take your temp. I have gone to 200mcgs with no shakes.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 20, 2005)

dump truck said:
			
		

> Spot on He-Man you have to take your temp. I have gone to 200mcgs with no shakes.



Consider yourself lucky.  I get so shakey that I can hardly write my name.....much less inject.  I always have to remember to inject before taking the clen.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 21, 2005)

im on it right now..

somehow half way through it i came down with a fever... not a good combination. 

I'm at 80mg/day taken in the mornings(but i'm a small guy). About 30 minutes after taking it I can literally feel the stuff going through me. My skin will get blotchy, I will be drenched in sweat after a walk to class. My body shakes constantly and i cannot usually sit still. This past week i have lost 6 pounds.

I have no problems with sleeping.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 21, 2005)

took 140mcg today, I felt a little something, but not that much, tomarrow ill try 160mcg before I ramp down. I really don't like the idea of taking high doses, I don't want to wreck my body.

why do I have a tolernece when I have never taken oral gear,clen and seldom even asprins?


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 21, 2005)

i would say that if this doesnt work for you try a different type of weight loss after your recovery time is over. but if you aren't losing weight from clen there are only a few more powerful drugs out there and all of them are far more dangerous.


----------



## black77 (Sep 22, 2005)

maybe fake . post a pix (pill and package they came in )


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 22, 2005)

they are strait from gnxl, they are in the factory buble pack.I belive they are legit

I took 160mcg today, still nothing. ill max out at 200mcg tomarrow. I guess ill need to jump on a scale to really see if it did anything, but I sure don't feel any different.

is clen liver toxic? should I worry about high doses?


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck bro, you don't listen to real informative shit do ya.You gotta take your temp as i said it may be working but you could not be experiancing the sides which is reall good.I wouldn't go any higher than 160mcg.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 22, 2005)

so you mean to say I may never feel the side effects? I don't have a thermometer handy.


----------



## Cannons (Sep 22, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> so you mean to say I may never feel the side effects? I don't have a thermometer handy.




Not to be too much of an ass but did you read any of the responses above?  No you will not necessarily feel anything.  Clen is not to be fucked with!!!  You can't haphazardly up your doses like that.   Go back down to 100mcg.  I personally don't reccommend anyone take anymore than that based on the dangers of it.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 22, 2005)

yea i thought 120mcg was the highest recommended dose even for experienced users.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 22, 2005)

don't they make a 200mcg tablet. and dump truck said he has tryed 200mcg.

heres how my cycle went: 20 20 40 40 60 60 80 100 120 140 160  and ill finish something like this 100 80 60.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 22, 2005)

How long have you been on?
Have you lost any weight?
Your lucky you can go to 160mcg without sides,i go 40mcg and i'm all fucked


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 23, 2005)

so a 4 week cycle?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 23, 2005)

its a 2 week cycle. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


ok I took my tempature like 6 times today and the highest tempature my body reached was 98.3 .isn't 98.8 normal. 

I just don't think clen works for me.


----------



## dugie82 (Sep 23, 2005)

from the 12 day ramp up you gave it seems like it would be at least a 3 week closer to 4 week (24 days).


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 23, 2005)

nope, just 14 days, =2 weeks


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you taking a 160mcg dose all at once?


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 23, 2005)

i'll be checking the quality of this shit,cause at 160mcg you should be getting something out of it.Have you lost any weight?


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Sep 23, 2005)

you should try the liquid clen from lion nutrition, if you don't feel that, then clen is obviously not going to work for you because that shit is potent!!!!  :twisted:


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 24, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Are you taking a 160mcg dose all at once?



yes


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 24, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> yes



Have you taken your body temp. yet?  If your feeling nothing and it's not increasing your body temp, I'd just go off of it.  If you purchased it from where you said you did, I wouldn't question if it's fake or not.  The highest I've gone on clen was 200mcgs a day.  This is a very high dose that was broken up into 4 times a day at 50mcgs each.  IMO, 160mcg's at one time is NOT a good idea!  Your body temp might be elevated at 40 to 60mcg's and you may just not be feeling the sides, and your taking 160mcg's all at once!!  Check your temp out before taking doses that high.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 25, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Have you taken your body temp. yet?  If your feeling nothing and it's not increasing your body temp, I'd just go off of it.  If you purchased it from where you said you did, I wouldn't question if it's fake or not.  The highest I've gone on clen was 200mcgs a day.  This is a very high dose that was broken up into 4 times a day at 50mcgs each.  IMO, 160mcg's at one time is NOT a good idea!  Your body temp might be elevated at 40 to 60mcg's and you may just not be feeling the sides, and your taking 160mcg's all at once!!  Check your temp out before taking doses that high.




its really odd, no tempature at all, accually im cooler than normal. ill just stop useing it, no sence in taking it if it dosen't work for me.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 26, 2005)

At 160mcg and your temp is not up,really sounds like bunk gear.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 26, 2005)

HE-MAN said:
			
		

> At 160mcg and your temp is not up,really sounds like bunk gear.



but gnxl is one of the most respectable sorces on this board, how could they risk sending fake shit out to ruin there reputation?unless they got ripped off themselves and didn't realize it.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

you may be one of the few that just is prone to clen and gets used to it. I had a crazy freind who took shitloads of EAC stack and it did nothing. some people kind of have an immunity to certain stuff. at least you learned a lesson. have you tried eac stack?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 27, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> have you tried eac stack?



 not yet. maybe after my next cycle


----------

